# if_zyd problems



## LateNiteTV (May 12, 2009)

hey all. im using 7.2-release
i cant seem to compile my kernel with

```
device zyd
```
it errors out:

```
config error: device "zyd" is unknown
```

if_zyd.c is in /usr/src/sys/dev/usb
and when i kldload it, it loads.

can anyone help me with this?
i know i can just load it with loader.conf, but the fact that i cant compile a kernel with it is annoying me. any insight?


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (May 12, 2009)

Look here...
http://www.pinkdragon.net/DocumentsLibrary/contents/en/FreeBSD_man/zyd.4.html

Greetz


----------



## LateNiteTV (May 12, 2009)

i already read the man page on it... no help there.


----------



## richardpl (May 12, 2009)

Edit /sys/conf/files and add appropriate line.

Explore differences if you are lost:

http://fxr.watson.org/fxr/source/conf/files?v=FREEBSD7

http://fxr.watson.org/fxr/source/conf/files


----------



## LateNiteTV (May 12, 2009)

cool. thanks.


----------

